# Plywood equipment?



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

*plywood heavy*

Plywood is a lot heavier. Makes my back hurt just thinking about it. But if you have a strong back it will work.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I make all my tops and bottoms out of 3/4 inch exterior grade plywood. Holds up fine in the paraffin and rosin dipping process and you get 10 per sheet of plywood. Cost = about 3-4 bucks each vs a boat-load of cash for store bought.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Several keepers talk about plywood for hive bodies on this site. My concern is still about the formaldehyde and other toxins that are in the plywood adhesives. I suppose beyond that, if one uses miter joints such as a locking miter at corners so minimal laminate are exposed, it would last a reasonable amount of time. I just don't care to have some of the chemicals found in manufactured lumber products in my hives. Maybe the concern is unfounded?


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Swobee, good point, I guess I never thought about chemicals. What chemicals are used in the manufacturing of standard, non-pressure treated plywood? I always assumed that just glue is used in the process, but I use glue when fabricating all my equipment.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I have 10 year old plywood boxes that I see I need to paint again because they just have not rotted out like pine equipment that is 5 years old. I make all my lids (migratories) and bottoms out of 1/2 inch and have for years. I've been happy with plywood.


----------



## JordanM (Jun 6, 2008)

I also have made my equipment with plywood and although it is heavier i think i can deal with it, if it last longer.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> I have 10 year old plywood boxes that I see I need to paint again because they just have not rotted out like pine equipment that is 5 years old. I make all my lids (migratories) and bottoms out of 1/2 inch and have for years. I've been happy with plywood.


Good to see you Joel! 
I have been making my tops and bottoms out of 3/4 and been very pleased, especially after dipping in paraffin and rosin...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

When I worked construction I built a lot of equipment out of scrap plywood. It is, as mentioned, heavier and it doesn't last quite as long, but you can't beat free.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Jeffzhear said:


> Good to see you Joel!
> I


Thanks Jeff, catching my breath between the crazy spring and crazy fall, though I'd drop in to see what's up!

Back to plywood - We do use western handles on ours and rabbit joints on the sides with screws. I also used metal frame rests. They are a little more difficult to drive hive staples into if you move hives. Had not thought about chemicals, like Jeff, I just assumed (always a good idea I know) it was glue and wood. I don't use treated but I have read about fire retardants so I may take a look at chemicals a little further.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*you get 10 per sheet of plywood.*

Can you please explain how you can get 10 blanks out of a sheet of plywood?
Perhaps you are cutting out 8 frame blanks.
Regards,
Ernie Lucas Apiaries


----------



## NashBeek (Feb 15, 2008)

*10 tops or bottoms from 4x8 sheet of plywood*

Rip plywood into 2-22" pieces then cut those into 16.25" pieces of which you'll get 5.9 pieces from each 22" piece.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

You get 2 tops for each 16 1/4" you cut from the bottom of the eight foot plywood to the top. So, for 32 and a half, you get 4 tops. Another 32 1/2 you get another four tops, so now you are at 65 inches. Add another 16 1/4 and you have two more tops and you are at 81 1/4. If 8 feet still equals 96 inches, you have some left over. You'll clearly lose some from cutting with your saw, but effectively you will have 10 tops or bottoms since they are 16 1/4 inches wide. The plywood is 48 inches wide, half being 22 which is long enough for bottom boards and or covers.

I think the math works out. Now, I'm not a scientific person and if I made a mistake, feel free to point it out!  <like you won't!>

Anyway, I'm pretty sure I get 10 per!


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Jeffzhear said:


> The plywood is 48 inches wide, half being 22 ...


Maybe 24?

Sorry, I'm used to dealing with contractors who put in 12" of insualtion to find it's more like 7" maybe 8". I 'trust every one' but still use a tape measure.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*10 tops or bottoms from 4x8 sheet of plywood*

Now that I have the cutting refreashed in my mind I can cut the plywood with out too much scrap.
I made an excell spreadsheet with formulas and I can cut out 10 boards that are 16 & 1/4 x 21 & 1/2 plus scrap off the tail end that will make 2 nice 8 frame blanks. 
I will have a 4 & 1/4" x 8' scrap that I could make into bottoms or feed rims.

Thank you for the help!
Ernie Lucas Apiaries


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

If you fudge the width to 15-15/16" you can get 3 across the width and 4 down the length (22*4=88) for a total of 12 tops (I cut my plywood into four 22"x48" strips first). If you don't like your tops being slightly too narrow, then rip 3/16"x3/4"x22" strips off of a 1x4 and glue and staple them to the edges. It does two things:
1) gets you to 16-1/4" wide (actually it will be 16-5/16" wide, if you can maintain a 1/32" tolerance with your cuts).
2) protects the edge of the top against delamination (this is a big plus since most plywood lamination has become really shoddy these days).


----------



## d.asly (Apr 28, 2008)

*12 lids !?*

I also used to think you can only get 12 lids out of a sheet.
Then Ross showed how to get 14.
But, it's actually 14 and 2/5ths if you work it out.
So, 5 sheets can give you 72 lids.

See, http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?p=321557#post321557 etc.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

d.asly said:


> I also used to think you can only get 12 lids out of a sheet.
> Then Ross showed how to get 14.
> But, it's actually 14 and 2/5ths if you work it out.
> So, 5 sheets can give you 72 lids.
> ...


I like my tops 22" long instead of 20, so thats why I only get 12. The drop is 8"x48" so I actually get one more with a seam down the center.


----------



## d.asly (Apr 28, 2008)

*interesting*

Cool. But what do you want the extra 2 inches for?


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

d.asly said:


> Cool. But what do you want the extra 2 inches for?


We get a lot of heavy rain and it helps provide a "roof" over the entrance and landing area. Also I have some equipment that I inherited from another beekeeper and the cleats are mounted at the top edge of the hive bodies and a 20" top won't fit. The disadvantage is that some of the hives don't stack as well when your moving them without needing to crack the top and center it on the hive, but at this point I don't move my bees around much so it has not been a big issue. I will probably change it when I go through my next expansion phase (I am currently at about 100 hives, but plan to expand to 500+ over the next couple of years).


----------

